# Come home to your husband who loves you more than anyone.



## sisters

My wife speaks Tagalog, please help. She is working to many late hours.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

"Balik ka dito sa bahay sa mister mo, yung may sobra mahal para sayo sa lahat ng mundo."


----------



## Cracker Jack

Uwian mo/Umuwi ka sa asawa mong nagmamahal sa 'yo nang higit pa sa lahat.


----------



## sisters

Both of you who replyed have different answers. Now I'm really confused. Can you explain more? Thanks


----------



## cALLgUrl

Cracker Jack said:


> Uwian mo/Umuwi ka sa asawa mong nagmamahal sa 'yo nang higit pa sa lahat.


 

This is much better than the other one.


----------



## cj_sandiego

sisters said:


> My wife speaks Tagalog, please help. She is working to many late hours.



Hmm.. That's sweet!......

*Come home to your husband who loves you more than anyone.*

Umuwi ka sa *akin* (refering to the husband) na nagmamahal sayo higit kanino man.

Umuwi ka, ako na iyong asawa na nagmamahal sayo higit kanino man..


----------



## cj_sandiego

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> "*Balik ka dito sa bahay sa mister mo*, yung may *sobra mahal para sayo sa lahat ng mundo*."




This one is not completely Tagalog... 

The red one is Bisaya.. It's a local dialect..

The green one is incorrect Tagalog..


----------

